# How to dry Chamomile?



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, I usually am on the goat forum but thought I could get some help here. I have been growing Chamomile for teas but don't know if I dry the flower or leaves. I also don't know when to dry or the best way(without a dehydrator). If you could help me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

dry the little daisy like flowers. I just dry mine in the sun on a tray HTH


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I only get a few at a time, so I dry mine between paper towels on top of the coffee maker ~ it works great!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Cut the flowers, stems and all and tie them by the stems, upside down, inside a brown paper bad. Hange the bag where the air cirulates. When flowers are dry, you can just strip them from the stems.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I don't have a computer at home and am limited in getting info. I'll definitely start drying them now. When they are dried, do you then use the whole flower steeped in the water and about how much do you need to make a cup or pot of tea? Thanks for your help. Lynn


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks. I was wondering the same thing yet that space between my ears could not formulate a question. Any tips on saving the seeds?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

crazygoatgal said:


> Thanks for the replies, I don't have a computer at home and am limited in getting info. I'll definitely start drying them now. When they are dried, do you then use the whole flower steeped in the water and about how much do you need to make a cup or pot of tea? Thanks for your help. Lynn


yes, you use the whole flower. I just keep it in a jar and scoop up a teaspoon teaball with the flowers and petals.
my teaspoon infuser looks like this one http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/216522620/Standard_Tea_Infuser_Spoon.html
I never saved the seeds, they reseed every year, I imagine you would allow the flower heads to die, like echinachea


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I would be curious to know how to save the seed, too. Though after seeing chamomile in my mother's garden, you may not need to save any seed- chamomile comes back like crazy! Might be nice to share the seed with others though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

To save the seed, just wait until the flower dryes on the stem then cut off and put in a paper bag until dry. Next spring ,plant, you will have a flowering plant before fall.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. This is my first day back and boy are you guys right. I have "volunteer" growth like crazy. Thought they were weeds and was pulling them out when they were young. Could shoot myself now. Oh well, live and learn..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

linn said:


> Cut the flowers, stems and all and tie them by the stems, upside down, inside a brown paper bad. Hange the bag where the air cirulates. When flowers are dry, you can just strip them from the stems.


This is what I do too.


----------



## VHestin (Aug 17, 2011)

(German) Chamomile IS a weed on our property. I'm 5'6" and it will get almost as tall as me, and tries to choke out my food garden plots. If anyone needs seeds, I'll be glad to oblige! I save quite a bit of the seeds just to prevent re-seeding.


----------

